# Glass Selling, Buying & Trading Rules for RIU



## researchkitty (Apr 12, 2012)

1.) You may buy, sell, trade glass on RIU.

2.) You may sell individual items, and the actual items for sale. Please include a card with your name on it and the date if you havent sold glass here before, to confirm that you have the item and its a legitimate sale.

3.) All glass must be spotless. It can be previously admired, but not dirty.

4.) Buy sell and trade at your own risk. Private deals can not be moderated. Public deals may be. RIU maintains zero responsibility for anything.

5.) All items paid for or traded must be shipped within 3 business days with a valid tracking number sent to purchaser. Insurance is up to the buyer and seller to offer or include.

6.) You may not advertise your websites or spam us that you have glass available. (Please send a private message to "rollitup" to become a sponsor!)

7.) Custom orders are allowed for members that are glassblowers

8.) You are responsible to ensure that you comply with the law. Dont buy, sell, or trade if its illegal where you are or if you are under the legal age to purchase the item.
Rules may be updated at any time, your glass moderator is dankshizzle, and the global moderator is rollitup.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 16, 2012)

For rule #2 above, this is an example of the card with your name and date on it.







Note, that this is only required if your a noob here and havent sold glass on the forums before.


----------



## richie2333 (Aug 22, 2012)

you dont have to actually send the card right?


----------



## method2mymadness (Aug 23, 2012)

richie2333 said:


> you dont have to actually send the card right?


No I dnt think so more of proof u really have the piece type thing


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Aug 23, 2012)

exactly. this way others know you just didn't rip a picture offline. I would hate to mail off 500$ to someone for a bad ass bong and come to find out it never existed


----------



## ZipLife (Aug 26, 2012)

]
i know the rules say i need a card and clean glass, but this is my personal bong, and i was just posting it to see if anyone would buy one, ill make a new one. if anyone is interested let me know and ill make one and upload a pic with a card.


----------



## oneweed onelove (Sep 25, 2012)

^^^ lmfao


----------



## cannakis (Feb 2, 2015)

so is anyone selling glass?!


----------



## weednurd420 (Nov 26, 2015)

cannakis said:


> so is anyone selling glass?!


yea this fine piece is FOR SALE...lol


----------



## cannakis (Nov 28, 2015)

weednurd420 said:


> yea this fine piece is FOR SALE...lol


Hahaha seriously!!! Bro please send it my way! Two in one uses!


----------



## weednurd420 (Nov 28, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Hahaha seriously!!! Bro please send it my way! Two in one uses!


lol


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hah if you go to Mexico, you'll see those everywhere but the material is soapstone. Comes in either pink, white,or smoky, even black. The thing is that I bought a skull carved one and can hardly even smoke it. It gets way too hot. Poor resistance of heat. But I distress this isn't the place to talk about it. Question for the moderator though, is there a location specific for postings


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Nov 5, 2017)

Would love to buy a glass bong from this site, shame no one ever posted anything in this topic. If any glass blowers are around drop a reply with any glass bongs you have for sale please


----------



## ljak1407 (Jan 1, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/282789507551?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Shipping only available to the states and canada.


----------



## Mooseitano23 (Apr 20, 2019)

$5k OBO. Mr. Gray Glass


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 23, 2019)

instagram is the place to buy glass.


----------

